# First fattie



## mama's smoke (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm doing my first fattie on my MES.  What do I put in the water pan and do I chill the fattie in the frig or freezer before putting it in the smoker?


----------



## benjaminr (Mar 31, 2010)

Water in pan

It helps to have the fattie wrapped and chilled to help keep shape but is not necessary.

Happy smoking


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 31, 2010)

I do both with my fatties

Like 10 min in the freezer shld be good


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 1, 2010)

Okay, it doesn't look so great, but it tasted delicious.  Mild Italian sausage for base.  I added grated Asiago, mozzarella, and parmesan.  I added more Italian seasoning and just some simple spaghetti sauces from a jar, followed by more cheese and ricotta.  I'll leave out the ricotta next time and perhaps try sliced cheeses instead of grated.  Anyway, here's the Qview.

http://s829.photobucket.com/albums/...BBQ/?action=view&current=Readyforthesmoke.jpg

http://s829.photobucket.com/albums/...My BBQ/?action=view&current=Fromthesmoker.jpg

http://s829.photobucket.com/albums/...ws/My BBQ/?action=view&current=Readytoeat.jpg


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks good from here... Nice job


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 1, 2010)

great lookin fatty, sounds tasty


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 1, 2010)

Water in the pan. Now there are alot of folks here that say to put apple juice in the pan and I have many many times and I haven't found any differance in the flavor of the meat so water. Your fatties looks great and you shopuld be really proud and I hope really full too.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 1, 2010)

I agree on the apple juice not making any diff in the pan, so I just use water.  My Engineer Son tried to explain the mass thing and how it works on the heat, but I told him I just need to know it works not alll the science behind it lol


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks Good to me...


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks good to me   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I do like to get mine very cold in the freezer before putting them in the smoker it seems to help me get them on with breaking them open


----------



## treegje (Apr 2, 2010)

If he was nice, that is most important


----------



## caveman (Apr 2, 2010)

Good looking fattie. Truth be told, I don't use any pan. I let it drip & burn the fat the next day when I am cleaning / seasoning my grills.  But I understand that you have a MES so, when in Rome................


----------

